# As nossas profissões / ocupações



## Fernando (21 Jan 2008 às 19:00)

Boas pessoal !

Há algo que indiscutivelmente todos neste fórum temos em comum: o gosto pela meteorologia. Tenhamos que admitir que não é uma paixão banal como futebol, música ou carros, mas na verdade é algo que realmente nos entusiasma tal como outra paixão qualquer. 

Vejo diariamente o fórum com dezenas de pessoas a postar, e sempre tive a curiosidade em saber que género de profissões/ocupações/áreas de estudo nos abrangem. Será que há algo em comum ou alguma área profissional que abarque grande parte dos 'meteoloucos'? Será que muitos de nós trabalham ou estudam em áreas que abrangem directa ou indirectamente a meteorologia? Apesar de quase toda a gente ter falado sobre isso nas apresentações, pensei em abrir este tópico para podermos aqui discutir mais restritamente esse tema.

Quanto a mim, sou estudante de engenharia informática e todos os meus colegas ficam 'sorridentes' (sorriso de troça claro ) quando comento algo sobre meteorologia.  Como é óbvio, já me chegaram a ligar para saber o tempo nas próximas horas.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2008 às 19:08)

Excelente topico Fernando 

Eu cá sou estudante tou no 11ºano de ciencias sociais e humanas


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2008 às 20:04)

Boa ideia!!

Ora eu sou estudante do 9º ano Mas sou tão apaixonado pela meteorologia que no futuro quero seguir a profissão de meteorologista!
Todos os dias, na escola, quer professores, quer colegas, me perguntam pelas previsões e pelas temperaturas registadas... é interessante

Ah, e só uma curiosidade: segundo um calculo de cabeça eu passo 12,5% do dia ao computador a ver a meteorologia, e é claro, este site


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2008 às 20:24)

Eu sou estudante universitário do curso de engenharia eléctrica e electrónica ramo de sistemas de energia , logo faíscas, raios e choques é comigo


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (21 Jan 2008 às 20:53)

Eu nao estudo desde o meu 10 ano de mecanica ja la nao ando a 3 anos , dps alterei o rumo da minha vida tiver 1 ano sem fazer nada ...e tirei uma formacao de padaria ... neste momento so padeiro( meteopadeiro  ) ... smp fui interressado em meteo... principalmente em extremos .
As Minhas Ocupacoes sao Geocaching ... sair com os amigos ir a bola etc falar de carros miudas etc. se nao souberem o que o Geocaching perguntem eu meto link k explicam bem ate poria o link do forum leva a sitios mt bons pra medicoes :P e sitios nnc antes visitados por nos com paisagens cenicas brutais :P alguma coisa falem no topico eu virei ca responder


----------



## filipept (21 Jan 2008 às 21:19)

Eu conclui a licenciatura de Relações Internacionais na Universidade do Minho e estou agora a fazer o mestrado na mesma área também na Uminho.

Como a maior parte de vocês também estranham esta minha paixão. 

Contudo esta paixão também me dá um gozo especial quando as discussões resvalam para o aquecimento global (muito em voga também nas RI) e ver muitos a abordar o tema sem saber do que estão a falar e aí o meteolouco (eu ) confronta-os com muito daquilo que são as nossas discussões e pesquisa sobre o clima.


----------



## Agreste (21 Jan 2008 às 21:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu sou estudante universitário do curso de engenharia eléctrica e electrónica ramo de sistemas de energia , logo faíscas, raios e choques é comigo



Pois eu também já andei pelo mesmo caminho. Cheguei ao fim do 3º ano e agora trabalho em manutenção electromecânica. Talvez este ano volte á Univ. para acrescentar Eng. Civil. O que eu gostava mesmo era de ter ido pá católica em LX estudar física da atmosfera, mas na altura não havia deste €€€€...


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2008 às 21:50)

Eu sou um estudante do 11ºano com o curso cientifico e tecnologico...
Fui para esta area porque quer ser biologo

Passo a maior parte do dia ou na escola ou agarrado ao pc a acompanhar os acontecimentos meteorologicos deste fabuloso site....

De ocupaçao costumo ir dar uma volta a praia, visto que moro a cerca de 500m da praia(que sorte que tenho)... Jogar ps2, ler, e nos Domingos ver os jogos do meu CANIDELO 

Durante as minhas ferias que passo sempre em Tras-os-montes, Vila Real, gosto de andar de bike, passar nos montes e ouvir os grilos durante as noites de Verão


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2008 às 22:13)

Agreste disse:


> Pois eu também já andei pelo mesmo caminho. Cheguei ao fim do 3º ano e agora trabalho em manutenção electromecânica. Talvez este ano volte á Univ. para acrescentar Eng. Civil. O que eu gostava mesmo era de ter ido pá católica em LX estudar física da atmosfera, mas na altura não havia deste €€€€...



Também tiraste este curso Agreste, é aquele curso que é fácil entrar e depois para sair é que são elas


----------



## Agreste (21 Jan 2008 às 22:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Também tiraste este curso Agreste, é aquele curso que é fácil entrar e depois para sair é que são elas









Roubada ao PCP é certo mas no fundo é que o que a geração rascof, ardidas e rococock que por lá passou acha do ensino superior tuga em geral e da falta ligação com o mundo das empresas... Emprego subsidiado e tempo perdido! Nem a Univ. presta nem as empresas tugas são grande coisa. E ainda há pelo meio umas coisas chamadas ordens profissionais e associações de classe. No fundo é tudo uma vergonha. País de tesos, carne fraca, querias milagres, ah pois querias...


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2008 às 23:22)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Durante as minhas ferias que passo sempre em Tras-os-montes, Vila Real, gosto de andar de bike, passar nos montes e ouvir os grilos durante as noites de Verão



Eu estou no 3ºano de Engenharia da energia e do Amiente - (eólica, solar, hidrica, biomassa, combustão, nuclear, e claro ambiente!)

No entanto estive 2 anos no famoso curso de ciencias geofisicas (Meteorologia e oceanografia), mas acabei por mudar... "amar" a meteorologia, e estar sentado à  frente de um computador a inserir milhares de variaveis para projectar modelos de previsão, ainda por cima num IM como o nosso, é totalmente diferente.. E o desanimo acabou por vencer..

Ainda assim, este curso em que estou tenho montes de cadeiras em comum.. vou aprendendo na mesma: Termodinamica, Meteorologia fisica, ondas, optica e acustica, análise quimica... Enfim..

Nos tempos livres, e daí aproveitar a deixa do JPS Gaia adoro andar de bike, e as ferias para ir também para as serras do nosso norte.
É claro, não dispenso os passeios na praia, em boa companhia, o resto do ano

De resto, adoro viajar (ando a tentar dar a volta ao mundo..lol), fazer caminhadas, andar de maquina fotografica na mão "cada passo, cada flash", e estar com os amigos/namorada.. claro..


----------



## Santos (21 Jan 2008 às 23:35)

Fernando disse:


> Boas pessoal !
> 
> Há algo que indiscutivelmente todos neste fórum temos em comum: o gosto pela meteorologia. Tenhamos que admitir que não é uma paixão banal como futebol, música ou carros, mas na verdade é algo que realmente nos entusiasma tal como outra paixão qualquer.
> 
> ...



Viva Fernando,

Sem querer ferir susceptibilidades, permita que lhe diga que existem cursos superiores na área musical, ser-se "músico" poderá não ser apenas uma "paixão banal", um instrumentista deverá passar "horas e muitas vezes semanas a fio" a ensaiar, estudar e colocar em prática as pautas que terá de interpertar, da mesma forma que uma orquestra só é dirigida por um maestro depois de longas horas de trabalho.
No que respeita os "carros" também aí existem "paixões banais" que levam as pessoas a ganhar a sua vida, o caso dos mecânicos que nos são imprescindíveis; ou ainda a engenharia mecância que como muito bem sabe  é fundamental ao dsenvolvimento da área em causa.
E já agora a paixão banal de um futebolista se levada a sério e caso se tenha jeito para a bola" é sempre sinónimo de muito treino e mesmo e sacrifício antes de atingir o auge, mesmo assim muito raramente se torna possível passando de paixão banal a frustação total como acontece a 99% dos casos, que acabam por não conseguir singrar nem tão pouco nas distritais.


----------



## Fernando (21 Jan 2008 às 23:53)

Santos disse:


> Viva Fernando,
> 
> Sem querer ferir susceptibilidades, permita que lhe diga que existem cursos superiores na área musical, ser-se "músico" poderá não ser apenas uma "paixão banal", um instrumentista deverá passar "horas e muitas vezes semanas a fio" a ensaiar, estudar e colocar em prática as pautas que terá de interpertar, da mesma forma que uma orquestra só é dirigida por um maestro depois de longas horas de trabalho.
> No que respeita os "carros" também aí existem "paixões banais" que levam as pessoas a ganhar a sua vida, o caso dos mecânicos que nos são imprescindíveis; ou ainda a engenharia mecância que como muito bem sabe  é fundamental ao dsenvolvimento da área em causa.
> E já agora a paixão banal de um futebolista se levada a sério e caso se tenha jeito para a bola" é sempre sinónimo de muito treino e mesmo e sacrifício antes de atingir o auge, mesmo assim muito raramente se torna possível passando de paixão banal a frustação total como acontece a 99% dos casos, que acabam por não conseguir singrar nem tão pouco nas distritais.



Penso que não percebeu de todo o contexto do meu tópico. A minha referência a "paixões banais" nada tem a ver com menosprezar tais actividades. A palavra 'banal' significa literalmente 'comum' e é indiscutível que é muito mais comum no mundo encontrar entusiastas de futebol, música ou carros que de meteorologia. Não foi obviamente minha intenção diminuir de alguma forma as outras actividades, até porque referia-me a 'interesses' nunca a 'desenvolvimento de uma actividade'. No meu ponto de vista isto nem sequer pode ser alvo de qualquer discussão e o objectivo do tópico nunca seria discutir se a meteorologia é melhor que outra coisa qualquer. De qualquer forma, 'música, futebol e carros' foi apenas um exemplo de como poderia ter dado muitos mais.


----------



## Santos (21 Jan 2008 às 23:56)

Fernando disse:


> Penso que não percebeu de todo o contexto do meu tópico. A minha referência a "paixões banais" nada tem a ver com menosprezar tais actividades. A palavra 'banal' significa literalmente 'comum' e é indiscutível que é muito mais comum no mundo encontrar entusiastas de futebol, música ou carros que de meteorologia. Não foi obviamente minha intenção diminuir de alguma forma as outras actividades, até porque referia-me a 'interesses' nunca a 'desenvolvimento de uma actividade'. No meu ponto de vista isto nem sequer pode ser alvo de qualquer discussão e o objectivo do tópico nunca seria discutir se a meteorologia é melhor que outra coisa qualquer. De qualquer forma, 'música, futebol e carros' foi apenas um exemplo de como poderia ter dado muitos mais.



Claro que entendi


----------



## jPdF (22 Jan 2008 às 00:53)

Último ano em Ciências Farmacêuticas...
Que apesar de ainda não ter terminado já trabalho pois o estágio a isso obriga, acabou a boa vida de estudante universitário...
Planos Próximos: Erasmus em Londres ou Estrasburgo na área de Tecnologia Farmacêutica...
Também não me perguntem o porquê desta paixão pela meteorologia, mas sei que sempre gostei de saber o que está por detrás de fenómenos como chover, nevar, o nevoeiro, a geada, desde pequeno...


----------



## Brigantia (22 Jan 2008 às 01:07)

Bom tópico Fernando

Eu cá tirei a licenciatura em Administração Pública na Universidade do Minho, ou seja, não tenho qualquer formação na área da meteorologia nem em áreas próximas. Neste momento exerço a minha actividade no Instituto Politécnico de Bragança ao qual me dedico de corpo e alma...dias, bastantes noites e ás vezes fins-de-semana. Claro que só me dedico desta forma porque também adoro aquilo que faço nesta área 
E depois vem a meteo(á qual também dedico algum tempo), o hóquei, o futebol, passear e as caminhadas(estas gostava de fazer mais mas não tenho tido tempo...).

Claro que isto falando em termos profissionais e de hobbies, porque os valores famíliares para mim são do mais importante.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2008 às 02:16)

Excelente tópico para nos conhecermos melhor uns aos outros...

Eu tenho 19 anos e sou de Lisboa. Como não consegui ingressar no ensino superior perto de casa, resolvi partir para a aventura e vim parar ao IPB, onde sou caloiro de eng. Florestal, da Escola Superior Agrária de Bragança.
O meu clube de coração é o Glorioso SLB do qual sou sócio. 
Sou escuteiro à 10 anos, mas recentemente, estou muito mais ausente devido à distância...
Como quase metade de Portugal eu passo as ferias no Algarve, com a família e/ou amigos.


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2008 às 10:06)

Tópico muito giro este!

Bom não é fácil contextualizar a minha actividade actual perante a minha formação... é que no fundo sempre tive muitos gostos, actividades e afins... isso é algo que adoro, sou daquelas pessoas que gosta de fazer coisas diferentes na vida 

Ingressei na UNL no monte caparica no curso de Química Aplicada, mas acabei por concluir a Licenciatura terminal em Tecnologia e Segurança Alimentar (sendo que o curso de química serviu-me como ingresso e formação base). Neste momento estou a fazer investigação na Universidade de Coimbra na área de Engenharia Mecânica, num projecto ligado a um produto alimentar tradicional Português. De caminho ainda realizei investigação na área vitvinícola para o ministério da agricultura, mais especificamente na temática das aguardentes envelhecidas.

Quanto aos hobbies... alguns e também variados! Organização de eventos (já conto alguns no currículo  ), música (já tive em duas bandas), literatura (quando tenho algum tempo), observar pássaros (de forma totalmente amadora), história dos transportes (nomeadamente autocarros e comboios antigos) e claro METEOROLOGIA!!!!! 


E ja dizia o outro:

EU XOU AXIM...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Jan 2008 às 11:03)

Belo tópico!

Eu trabalho nos Núcleos Museológicos do Centro Social e Paroquial da Ribeira Chã, no Concelho da Lagoa Ilha de São Miguel. Sou licenciado em História Ramo Cientifico pela Universidade Portucalense, Pós Graduado em Ciencias Documentais - Ramo Biblioteca pela Universidade Católica - Faculdade de Filosofia de Braga e neste momento encontro-me a tirar um mestrado em Filosofia - Valores e Sociedade na Universidade dos Açores em Ponta Delgada.

Claro sou também apaixonado por meteorologia.


----------



## Weatherman (22 Jan 2008 às 12:04)

Bem eu sou observador meteorológico.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2008 às 12:14)

Weatherman disse:


> Bem eu sou observador meteorológico.



A sério? do IM? 
Conta-nos tudo! 
O que é preciso fazer para se chegar a observador meteorológico?


----------



## Weatherman (22 Jan 2008 às 12:21)

AnDré disse:


> A sério? do IM?
> Conta-nos tudo!
> O que é preciso fazer para se chegar a observador meteorológico?



Não sou do IM, mas da Força Aérea


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2008 às 12:40)

Weatherman disse:


> Não sou do IM, mas da Força Aérea



Ah! Já sei...
Tenho uma colega na faculdade, que tem uma cadeira em comum comigo, que também trabalha na força aerea (no Lumiar), e já me tinha falado dos observadores meteorológicos!
Ela até me disse que com o meu curso, eu me podia candidatar e fazer o mestrado lá na área de meteorologia, e com isso puder tambem ir para observador meteorológico. Acho que até seria algo que eu não me importava nada de fazer..
Só que agora tenho estado mais ocupado/preocupado com o terminar da licenciatura.. Depois logo se vê... A verdade é que a meteorologia tem gritado, outra vez, cada vez mais alto dentro de mim...


----------



## Bgc (22 Jan 2008 às 13:00)

Bem, chamo-me Rui e tenho 22 anos. Estou no 4º ano de Medicina na FMUP-Hospital São João.

Quanto a hobbies, os predilectos são os automóveis , meteo, viajar, atletismo e futebol.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2008 às 14:33)

Boas,

Edgar, 32 anos.

Sou técnico de informática numa empresa de transportes da grande Lisboa.

Sempre adorei meteorologia desde pequeno mas o gosto disparou quando conheci este forum.

Hobbies: Ler, jogar futebol e gostava de ter tempo para muitas outras.

Aprendi num ano neste forum o que nunca esperei aprender numa vida sobre a meteorologia.


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2008 às 14:55)

boas a todos boa ideia a criação deste tópico 

Alfredo Calado tenho 26 anos , estou a acabar a  licenciatura em protecção civil, tenho como hobbies , o futebol,automoveis, o sky, o vjing, a fotografia e claro está a meteo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2008 às 15:06)

Olá a todos !
Chamo-me Daniel, tenho 15 anos e estou no 11º ano de Ciências Sociais e Humanas.
Penso seguir este curso e especializar-me em Climatologia.


----------



## chechu (30 Jan 2008 às 23:30)

Ola, Chamo me Daniel estou em Franca tenho 24 anos e trabalho num banco. ( Societe generale  )

Sigo meteopt todos os dias !

Boa continuacao


----------



## mocha (1 Fev 2008 às 10:08)

excelente tópico, Raquel , 31 Anos, Administrativa numa empresa de protecção ambiental, tenho como hobbies: meteorologia, cinema, musica entre outros.


----------



## green (4 Abr 2008 às 21:07)

Sou o Diogo, estudo no segundo ano de Metereologia, oceanografia e Geofisica da Universidade de Aveiro.


----------



## Minho (4 Abr 2008 às 22:16)

green disse:


> Sou o Diogo, estudo no segundo ano de Metereologia, oceanografia e Geofisica da Universidade de Aveiro.



Bemvindo Diogo


----------



## Brigantia (4 Abr 2008 às 22:21)

green disse:


> Sou o Diogo, estudo no segundo ano de Metereologia, oceanografia e Geofisica da Universidade de Aveiro.



Bem vindo ao MeteoPT *green*
Ficamos a aguardar pelos teus registos e opiniões.
Serão de certeza uma mais-valia


----------



## hurricane (4 Abr 2008 às 22:53)

Bem ando no 11º ano e penso tirar o curso de Meteorologia.

Ja agora, Diogo podias-me dar informação desse curso???
Escreve no topico A meteorologia em Portugal. Por favor


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2008 às 23:29)

green disse:


> Sou o Diogo, estudo no segundo ano de Metereologia, oceanografia e Geofisica da Universidade de Aveiro.



Olha um MOG!
Bem-vindo!

És tu que nos vais contar como é a realidade em Aveiro!

E contamos com os teus posts!


----------



## vitamos (5 Abr 2008 às 01:15)

AnDré disse:


> Olha um MOG!
> Bem-vindo!
> 
> És tu que nos vais contar como é a realidade em Aveiro!
> ...



bem vindo aos novos membros! 

A realidade em Aveiro... deve ser parecida à realidade em COimbra... Porque é que não vim mais cedo para esta zona??????


----------



## Jota 21 (7 Abr 2008 às 17:48)

Não gosto de colocar informações pessoais na net mas como aqui é tudo malta fixe e é engraçado sabermos o que fazem pessoas tão distintas que se juntam num fórum sobre Meteorologia aqui vai:
 Chamo-me João Paulo, tenho 40 anos, sou casado e tenho um puto com 6 anos.
 Trabalho na área da Engenharia Mecânica, ramo AVAC (ar condicionado e afins) como Desenhador-Projectista embora aos 20 anos e com o 12º ano feito na área de Humanísticas nunca pensasse vir parar a este tipo de trabalho mas aconteceu e agora gosto bastante do que faço.
 Como hobbies gosto de passear; jogo futebol com amigos (é mais tentar jogar mas pronto!); tento ver todos os jogos do Benfica, mas na TV, não no estádio; interesso-me por Meteorologia, embora me sinta pouco conhecedor em comparação com alguns membros deste fórum; cinema ás vezes; bares e discotecas já lá vai o tempo; gosto de ler algumas coisas (não muitas) sobre economia; gosto de novas tecnologias, claro! ; de vez em quando dou umas voltas de bicicleta (mas não muitas), etc.
 Passo férias há mais de 35 anos, embora não todos os anos, na Ilha do Farol perto de Olhão e Faro onde passei belos momentos Kodak (para mais tarde recordar). Tenho um gosto especial pelo Algarve, pelo clima, pessoas e pela praia, claro!
 Vivo em Sintra e trabalho em Caxias e pronto já chega! 
 Bons temporais para todos


----------



## Tiagofsky (9 Abr 2008 às 00:27)

Boas a tds mais uma vez nesta noite tempestiva(ou tempestosa?whatever..!)! 
Eu chamo-me Tiago(Acho que da p ver bem) e sou um apaixonado pela meteorologia ja la vai algum tempo, desde que comecei a fazer btt em 1998...dps comecei a entrar no desporto a serio, em competição etc, e nessa altura os passeios à neve e à natureza eram algo que era impossivel fazer sem consultar tdas as fontes meteorologicas!Da paixao do btt, surgiu a paixao da natureza e do ambiente, logo hj sou formado em engenharia do ambiente e estou a tirar mestrado em eng.ambiente, ramo planeamento e ordenamento do territorio, se bem que não é esta a especialização que mais me agrada, mas que decidi tirar pq penso trabalhar mais no ramo de energia/tratamentos(residuos,aguas,whatever...o que houver!!!), e assim tenho sp ali mais um know-how que poderei aplicar posteriormente, quem sabe...
No fundo, juntei 3 hobbies (btt, meteo e ambiente) que se coadunam perfeitamente e que me dao gd prazer...


----------



## mikemelga (10 Abr 2008 às 11:57)

Eu sou o MIKEMELGA, sempre tive algum interesse em Meteorologia, em especial Meteorologia Aeronáutica e foi com surpresa que descobri este fórum.

Já navego na net há muitos anos, consulto a meteorologia diariamente e nunca tinha descoberto um fórum sobre o assunto...também nunca procurei, pois com alguns conhecimentos que tenho e os sites que conheço dão para saber como está o tempo sem ver o Boletim Meteorológico.

Espero passar aqui uns bons bocados e aprender algo mais, pois já vi que aqui vou encontrar que sabe do assunto.

A minha profissão é ligado à Aeronautica.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (10 Abr 2008 às 12:06)

Eu sou o Nuno e sou psicólogo clínico na Cáritas de Coruche, tou ainda a tirar o Mestrado em SIDA na Faculdade de Medicina da Universidade de Coimbra, mas gosto é de fenómenos meteorológicos extremos


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2008 às 12:21)

Bem-vindos *mikemelga *.

Não hesites em participar activamente no fórum
Mais leigos ou menos leigos, lá vamos aprendendo uns com os outros, esta arte da meteorologia!


----------



## ppereira (10 Abr 2008 às 12:30)

Bom eu sou o Paulo,
Eng.º do Ambiente (mais um)
trabalho em consultoria e comecei-me a interessar por estes fenómenos nas minhas férias de natal na serra da estrela.
para além de ser um curioso, cada vez mais o assunto alterações climáticas é um tópico incontornável na minha área profissional.
outra "doença" é o sporting (e que trabalho dá....)


----------



## vitamos (10 Abr 2008 às 12:39)

ppereira disse:


> Bom eu sou o Paulo,
> Eng.º do Ambiente (mais um)
> trabalho em consultoria e comecei-me a interessar por estes fenómenos nas minhas férias de natal na serra da estrela.
> para além de ser um curioso, cada vez mais o assunto alterações climáticas é um tópico incontornável na minha área profissional.
> *outra "doença" é o sporting (e que trabalho dá....)*



Ui não digas nada! Felizmente que é uma doença que não me tira o sono, apenas me dá uns apertos no coração


----------



## Paulo H (10 Abr 2008 às 12:44)

Nome      : Paulo H
Idade      : 34 anos

Naturalidade: Covilhã
Morada       : Castelo Branco (desde 1 ano de idade)

Ensino Secundário: Área Cientifico-Naturais/Saúde
Ensino Superior    : Engenharia da Produção e Gestão Industrial (Universidade da Beira Interior)

Local      : Serviços Municipalizados de Castelo Branco
Ocupação: Engº Electromecânico, responsável pela exploração e tratamento de ETA's, ETAR's e Reservatórios do Concelho de Castelo Branco.

Outras ocupações: Trocadores de Calor (Centauro), Construções Metálicas (Arox) e Cablagens ramo automóvel (Delphi).

Hobbies favorito / assuntos de interesse: Meteorologia, climatologia, astronomia, linguagens de programação, química.


----------



## iceworld (10 Abr 2008 às 12:51)

vitamos disse:


> Ui não digas nada! Felizmente que é uma doença que não me tira o sono, apenas me dá uns apertos no coração



Vitamos Vitamos e a Académica? Diz-te alguma coisa? 
Essa é a minha doença


----------



## vitamos (10 Abr 2008 às 13:03)

iceworld disse:


> Vitamos Vitamos e a Académica? Diz-te alguma coisa?
> Essa é a minha doença



Sim diz-me também muito, e já dizia antes de vir para Coimbra! Acima de tudo mais que um adepto tenho uma grande admiração pelo clube e sobretudo pela academia e pela cidade


----------



## rbsmr (12 Abr 2008 às 16:43)

Tópico muito interessante!
Antes de me apedrejarem-me, eu pertenço àquela raça de profissões, que todos odeiam ou nos classificam como aldrabões (só para começar): sou a advogado a tempo inteiro, à 4 anos,  distribuindo o meu tempo por Lisboa e Torres Vedras!

Porquê meteorologia: provavelmente por influência do meu pai, a minha avó e bisavó que utiliza(vam)a sabedoria popular para explicar os fenómenos meteorológicos, uma vez que é (eram) originário (as) de uma aldeia do Oeste, perto de Torres Vedras. 

Por outro lado, pertenço àquela espécie rara que detesta o tempo quente, por ser extremamente incomodo e aborrecido!
Dai querer estar sempre actualizado quando é que chega a próxima onda de calor

Também me dedico um bocadinho à astronomia, agradecendo às belas noites que passei sentado, enquanto pequeno, com a minha avó e a minha bisavó a observar o céu nas noites de Verão
Enfim, meteorologia porque a vida não é só Direito 

Post Scriptum: Ah, é verdade, sou um maluquinho pela aviação, no seu geral!


----------



## apassosviana (14 Abr 2008 às 21:22)

15 anos, 10º ano - Ciencias e Tecnologias


----------



## *Marta* (17 Abr 2008 às 20:36)

Olá!

Eu sou a Marta (como acho que dá pra reparar ), tenho 24 anos e sou natural da Covilhã. De momento, vivo e trabalho na cidade da Guarda.
Sou Psicóloga Escolar e da Educação, bem como formadora, tendo uma enorme paixão e curiosidade pelas coisas ligadas à mente e ao ensino.
A meteorologia é uma curiosidade... não posso dizer que seja um hobbie activo, mas gosto de vir aqui e tentar, autodidacticamente, aprender alguma coisa ao mesmo tempo que me informo. Os meus hobbies são a escrita, a internet e acima de tudo a música, de onde destaco o canto, a minha guitarra e, sobretudo, TUNAS (historiais, encontros, festivais, musicalidade, arranjos, instrumentação, etc.).
E... comprei hoje a minha estação meteorológica, hehehehe!


----------



## Brunomc (20 Abr 2008 às 18:55)

Tenho 22 anos 9ºano

Electrecista de Baixa Tensão 

os meus hobbies são :

Musica,Tuning pc , Tuning Car Audio , Internet , Telecomunicações Tv Sat e Internet


----------



## Johnny Storm (30 Abr 2008 às 01:49)

Olá, sou o João Martins e sou estudante de doutoramento em meteorologia na faculdade de ciências da Universidade de Lisboa.

O tema da minha tese é o estudo dos mecanismos que regulam a transição da convecção pouco profunda para a convecção profunda. Ainda só vou no 1º ano de PhD.

Também me interesso pelo associativismo juvenil: faço parte da recém-criada EON - Associação Portuguesa dos Jovens Investigadores de Geociências, que aproveito para divulgar junto de potenciais interessados (http://eon.degge.fc.ul.pt).

Abraço a todos 
João


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jun 2008 às 15:49)

Boa tarde a todos, eu tenho 21 anos  acabei o curso técnico de gestão, agora estou á procura de emprego.
Sempre gostou de observar os céus,ah e sou louco por trovoadas,os meus hobbies são:
Jogar no PC
Praticar desporto mais propriemente atletismo e BTT
Pescar


----------



## stormy (12 Ago 2008 às 18:13)

chamo-me francisco tenho 15 anos e adoro quaquer tipode ciencia especialmente meteorologia aeroautica, biologia e medicina. 
to no 11ºano de CT


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2008 às 21:48)

Mais um tópico que desconhecia 

Eu vou agora para o 12º ano de ciências e tecnologias. Tenho 17 anos.
Desporto, pratico BTT, ciclismo e atletismo. A minha loucura sem dúvida é o BTT, já são várias dezenas de provas nas quais participo e até agora tenho ficado sempre nos 50 primeiros, tendo em conta que participam sempre cerca de 200 a 350 participantes .

Quanto à meteorologia, sou novo nisto pois como já expliquei, a minha paixão é a astronomia, mas "tenho de fazer pela vida" e instruir-me noutras coisas...


Abraço


----------



## NorthWind (29 Dez 2008 às 23:01)

Toca a despertar este tópico! 

Sou licenciado em Eng. Ambiental em Vila Real e tirei o mestrado em Urbanismo no Técnico.

No curso, e como ja tinha dito algures, tive cadeiras ligadas à meteorologia que axei especatculares, Fisica do Ambiente e Fisica dos Recursos Naturais. Claro que ja tinha o bichinho das trovoadas, dos nevoeiros, da neve, das tempestades...

Hobbies/interesses: meteorologia (claro! lol), natureza, caminhadas/passeios, arqueologia/história, fotografia, musica, natação, sair com os amigos


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

Olá. 

Eu ando a tirar um Curso Profissional de Técnico de Gestão de Equipamentos Informáticos na Escola Secundária João de Barros. Estou no 12º ano (já no último ano do curso). Tenho 19 anos.

Interesses: Música, BTT, Carros.


----------



## abrantes (5 Fev 2009 às 14:51)

Engenheiro de Software 33 anos.


----------



## Sissi (9 Fev 2009 às 16:32)

com tantos tópicos que existem neste fórum, este é só mais um que só agora descobri!!!
Bem tenho 27 anos e estou no último ano de Eng.ª e Gestão Industrial, a única ligação entre o meu curso e a meteorologia são algumas cadeira realcionadas, como a termodinâmica, os fenómenos de transferência e talvez as (muitas) químicas!!!
sempre gostei imenso de fenómenos meteorológicos extremos, pois porque o normal não dá "pica" nenhuma!!
Como hobbies, quando este curso me dá algum tempo para isso, tenho a leitura, os passeios no campo, filmes, sair com os amigos e claro o meu clube do coração, SLB!!
Um abraço a todos!!


----------



## thunderboy (9 Fev 2009 às 18:01)

Chamo-me Ricardo tenho 15 anos, sou estudante do 10º ano e gosto muito de tudo o que tenha a ver com meteorologia(especialmente tempestades)


----------



## Knyght (14 Mai 2009 às 13:03)

Técnico Coordenador do Centro de Despacho da Produção, Transporte e Distribuição da Rede Electrica Regional.
25 Anos


----------



## Agreste (14 Mai 2009 às 14:57)

Knyght disse:


> Técnico Coordenador do Centro de Despacho da Produção, Transporte e Distribuição da Rede Electrica Regional.
> 25 Anos



Posição altamente invejável no pobre contexto nacional de emprego, sobretudo aos 25 anos. És, na minha opinião uma mais valia para o nosso fórum!


----------



## Sirilo (14 Mai 2009 às 16:26)

Enfermeira, 29 anos. 
Nos tempos livres (poucos) dedico-me a agricultura, tenho a minha própria horta, meteo, caminhadas, astronomia, culinária, literatura, cinema.
Sempre (desde pequena) gostei de observar fenomenos meteorológicos especialmente trovoadas. Aprendi imensas coisas neste forum e quase todos os dias venho ler os posts dos mais entendidos na meteorologia.


----------



## irpsit (16 Mai 2009 às 08:17)

Tenho 27 anos, licenciatura em Biologia, a acabar um doutoramento.
Interesse em metereologia e astronomia desde os meus 10 anos. Faço registos diários do clima desde 1995.

Hobbies: música, pintura, caminhadas, jardinagem, culinária, leitura
Gosto de ciência, espiritualidade, metafísica, eco-comunidades, etc...
Adoro natureza e observá-la!

Do meu enorme interesse em jardinagem, tenho uma horta, e crescemos tudo biologico, e experimentado crescer vegetais e flores, não só convencionais, como os de outras partes do mundo!

Um defeito meu é ver que o método científico é algo muito limitado!! Penso que ao meditarmos profundamente na realidade encontrámos verdades que são impossíveis de concluir logicamente. Adoro portanto alguns pensamentos ditos espirituais e metafísicos e filosofia. Mas sou um céptico do que me contam, portanto gosto sempre de ir averiguar ou experienciar as coisas por mim!

Adoro viajar, estar com os amigos, família, e namorada.


----------



## Knyght (16 Mai 2009 às 13:39)

Agreste disse:


> Posição altamente invejável no pobre contexto nacional de emprego, sobretudo aos 25 anos. És, na minha opinião uma mais valia para o nosso fórum!



Estou sobretudo aqui para aprender 
Sou um eterno ignorante!


----------



## RMO (30 Out 2009 às 19:31)

Faculdade de Farmácia da Universidade Lisboa - 4.º e penúltimo ano.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Out 2009 às 21:51)

Interessante este tópico!

Já agora o meu contributo, tenho 24 anos, sou licenciado em Gestão pela UTL e na vida real  sou bancário, talvez por isso não tenho o tempo que desejaria para dedicar a esta paixão.

Adoro viajar sem destino, do tipo ir a Sevilha e acabar em Tarifa ou ir a Zamora e acabar em Burgos.

"Odeio" andar de avião.


----------



## trepkos (31 Out 2009 às 00:27)

Eu tenho 20 anos e sou operador industrial na Tyco Eletronics de Évora, fiz o 12º ano em ciências sociais e humanas e resolvi parar por este ano antes de ir para a universidade, tenho um curso de serralharia mecânica tipo 2.

Gosto de fotografia, viajar sem rumo, sou entusiasta de transportes mas em especial, os comboios, politica, geografia, filosofias, ciência em geral, informatica e mais umas que agora não me lembro.


----------



## Liliana15 (31 Out 2009 às 17:05)

*Ola pessoal...*

Bem chamo-me Liliana sou de *Cabeceiras de Basto *para quem não sabe fico no Distrito de Braga e tenho 20 anos de idade.
Frequento o curso de *Educação Social na Escola Superior de Educação de Bragança*(IPB).

Bragança é uma cidade que gosto e onde passo a maior parte do meu tempo. No entanto esta simpatica cidade tem os seus contras, é uma cidade fria no Inverno onde por vezes lá vem a neve, e ao contrario da maioria de vocês não sou grande apreciadora de grandes nevões.

Sou do *FC Porto*.mas também simpatizo com o  Vitória de Guimarães e com o SP Braga.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Out 2009 às 18:19)

Oi.

Sou o Pedro, Pedro Alexandre Mendes Pereira, e ando no 8º ano de Artes e Espanhol, na Escola EB 2/3 Infante D. Henrique, em Viseu.

Não sei o que escolher para o futuro, mas felizmente ainda faltam dois anos.

Vivo em Vila Chã de Sá, uma aldeia com mais de 2000 habitantes e uma área aproximada de 8.4km2.

Gosto de Astronomia e Meteorologia e Informática.

O meu sonho é viver bem a vida e exercer a profissão que goste e não aquela que me dê fortuna.


----------



## Pixie (22 Abr 2010 às 15:21)

40 anos, desempregada e mãe a tempo inteiro, a tentar ter uma ideia brilhante para trabalhar em artesanato, hobbies: música, literatura, cinema, astronomia, metereologia, etc..


----------



## kelinha (27 Nov 2012 às 18:24)

Isto hoje para mim está a ser o dia de descobrir tópicos novos! 

E porque este está parado há 2 anos, vou eu despertá-lo: tenho 27 anos e sou UI/UX Designer e Web Programmer numa empresa de Coimbra


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (27 Nov 2012 às 19:06)

Nem sabia que havia um tópico destes! Eu tenho 26, sou natural de Trás-os-Montes e sou enfermeiro em Cuidados Paliativos, em Mafra.


----------



## Hazores (27 Nov 2012 às 23:22)

boa noite,
achei o tópico muito intressante e vou deixar aqui também o meu contributo....

tenho 27 anos, sou zootécnico e atualmente estou como bolseiro de doutoramento nas áreas de nutrição e reprodução animal. Como todos os que aqui estão gosto muito de meteorologia. Já em pequeno que gostava de brincar ao tempo, isto era, ficava a observar as nuvens durante horas, na altura os meus amigos diziam que detestavam esta brincadeira.....mas eu gostava...
uma das minhas outras ocupações são os escuteiros e a criação de animais, como não podia deixar de ser...
sou dos Açores, mais concretamente da ilha terceira, um dos poucos locais do mundo onde ocorrem as 4 estações climáticas em algumas horas....


----------



## AJB (27 Nov 2012 às 23:57)

Boa noite, 
So hoje descobri este interessante topico. Ca vai o meu contributo:adoro meteorologia, é o ponto principal!sigo o forum diariamente, apesar de apenas postar no tópico do seguimento de incendios. O motivo é simples,sou eng. Florestal, tecnico de DFCI e tecnico credenciado em fogo controlado. Tenho tambem formação em meteorologia, mas aplicada ao comportamento do fogo florestal. Trabalho num gabinete técnico florestal de uma camara municipal.
O  nome,  Artur Borges


----------



## Marisitah (28 Nov 2012 às 00:25)

Tenho 18 anos, acabei este ano o secundário na área de Línguas e Humanidades. Neste momento estou à espera de receber uma carta do Exército para ir prestar provas, para mais tarde concorrer para a GNR.


----------



## Enkeli (28 Nov 2012 às 13:06)

Este tópico é muito interessante, vou dar também o meu contributo. :-)
Sou a Patrícia tenho 27 anos, sou de Alverca tenho uma filha pequenina e sou Vigilante.
Adoro meteorologia, mas tenho uma grande paixão por vulcões, e tenho muito medo de sismos. 
Gostava muito de ter ido para a Universidade e seguir essa minha paixão, mas a vida não me deu condições para isso e confesso que sou muito má a matemática. Mas quem sabe um dia ainda consiga seguir este sonho!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Nov 2012 às 16:10)

Tenho 16 anos, quase 17 (2 meses), sou estudante do 11º ano, na área de Ciências e Tecnologias, na Esc. Sec. Antº Carvalho Figueiredo, em Loures.

Considero-me um _meteolouco_, gosto bastante de aviação, fotografia e desporto. 

Ao fim-de-semana pratico natação.

Sou aspirante de escuteiro do agrupamento 1349, Comunidade 153 (CNE).

Gostaria de trabalhar em algo que estivesse ligado às minhas grandes paixões. Inicialmente queria mesmo ser controlador de tráfego aéreo, mas agora a meteorologia e a fotografia também entraram na minha vida. Talvez controlador de tráfego aéreo, _stormchaser_ e nos tempos mortos tire umas fotografias


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2012 às 19:23)

Boas


Estudo Geografia(vertente Geografia Física), no Instituto de Geografia e Ordenamento do Território da Universidade de Lisboa.
Em principio,no próximo semestre irei fazer seminário/projecto final de conclusão de licenciatura com o seguinte tema: Formação de lagos de ar frio no vale do Pisão (Cascais) e suas consequências para a população. Enfim, sempre achei interessante o "fenómeno" das  inversões térmicas .


----------



## Scan_Ferr (28 Nov 2012 às 20:43)

20 anos,  estudante do 2° ano de engenharia electrotécnica e de computadores na mui nobre FEUP.  Sempre tive o bichinho da meteorologia e de toda a ciência em geral.


----------



## bigfire (15 Dez 2012 às 21:21)

Tenho 23 anos, retomei os meus estudos no ano passado, depois de ter parado durante uns tempos, candidatei-me este ano na Universiade de Aveiro para o curso de MOG (Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica), os meus hobbies são diversos, mas aquele que tenho mais gosto, é o de ser bombeiro na minha cidade transmontana.


----------



## sventek (5 Jan 2013 às 15:23)

Pessoal, aderi hoje ao site.
Sou prof de matemática.
Mas ainda hei de tirar ciências geofísicas....é quase uma promessa...enquanto não me aventuro, vou aprendendo aqui com vocês todos...obrigado


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Jan 2013 às 22:32)

Boas
Já tenho uma certa idade, mas como ninguem me dá essa idade, tambem não a digo
Sou tipo cobrador do fraque, na maior empresa de cobradores do país, regra geral faço muitos estragos pelo PC, quando saio faço mais estragos, sou mesmo muito mau, mas quando cumprem sou bonzinho e até esboço um certo sorriso de tarefa cumprida
Tenho um curso superior de contabilidade, mas de pouco me serve
Hobbies: carros antigos/desportivos, agricultura, meteorologia um pouco...


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Mai 2013 às 20:04)

Eu tenho 16 anos, adquiri a minha primeira estação meteorológica com 15 anos, uma Davis Vantage Vue, no dia 12 de março de 2012 foi instalada e desde aí ainda me interessei cada vez mais pela meteorologia, recolha de dados e análise dos mesmos e de fenómenos de tempo severo.
Ando no 11º ano no Curso de Ciências e Tecnologias, gostava de ser Engenheiro do Ambiente porque gosto de tudo que seja relacionado com o ambiente e também quero ser Caçador de Tempestades.


----------



## Lightning (23 Mai 2013 às 22:15)

Tenho 23 anos, um curso profissional de informática, um de aeronáutica, e uma experiência em stormchasing nos EUA. 

Estou há 2 anos e tal à procura de emprego num país onde é o que menos se encontra. 

Por mim morava nos EUA e todos os anos participava nas temporadas de stormchasing. Isso sim é vida. 

Hobbies - bmx, música, fotografia, escrever e computadores. 

Faz bem sonhar, mas quanto mais alto é o precipício maior é a queda. Portanto, na dura realidade, estou completamente farto das minhas rotinas. Farto de tudo.


----------



## Lightning (30 Jun 2013 às 15:58)

Podem continuar com as apresentações. Não me digam que eu estraguei o tópico com o meu post...


----------



## blade (7 Jul 2013 às 09:22)

Lightning disse:


> Podem continuar com as apresentações. Não me digam que eu estraguei o tópico com o meu post...



Ya logo agora que me ia apresentar


----------



## radiofarol (21 Mai 2014 às 11:30)

Eu sou desempregado. Depois de ter trabalhado 11 anos como técnico de electronica industrial e 22 anos como técnico de radiofrequência e antenas numa estação de transmissão de ondas curtas, da Deutsche Welle, a "sorte de muitos portugueses" também chegou a mim aos 54 anos.
Os meus interesses alem da meteo (principalmente a area dos raios e de observações em VLF) passam pelo acompanhamento da actividade solar e dos seus ciclos, assim como radioamadorismo (area de técnica, antenas, construções, propagação etc! Não sou muito de ficar horas a fio a falar de nada), e  fotografia da natureza. Se a minha situação melhorar espero colocar aqui em Sines um detector de trovoadas ligado à rede Blitzortung.org


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2014 às 14:33)

radiofarol disse:


> Eu sou desempregado. Depois de ter trabalhado 11 anos como técnico de electronica industrial e 22 anos como técnico de radiofrequência e antenas numa estação de transmissão de ondas curtas, da Deutsche Welle, a "sorte de muitos portugueses" também chegou a mim aos 54 anos.
> Os meus interesses alem da meteo (principalmente a area dos raios e de observações em VLF) passam pelo acompanhamento da actividade solar e dos seus ciclos, assim como radioamadorismo (area de técnica, antenas, construções, propagação etc! Não sou muito de ficar horas a fio a falar de nada), e  fotografia da natureza. Se a minha situação melhorar espero colocar aqui em Sines um detector de trovoadas ligado à rede Blitzortung.org



Boas,bem vindo a este fórum ,se não me engano ,deve ser o macanudo Mourato das Ortigas/Alvega e C.Branco.


----------



## Rachie (22 Mai 2014 às 08:07)

Bom dia,

Descobri este tópico ontem mas já não tive tempo de dar o meu contributo, por isso voltei hoje. 

Chamo-me Raquel, tenho 32 anos, sou licenciada em Estudo Portugueses e Ingleses, com área opcional em Estudos Hispânicos e trabalho em ... Informática  Dou suporte em Help Desk numa empresa multinacional que presta serviços a outras empresas.

Nos meus tempos livres gosto de viajar (ainda que não tenha possibilidade de sair muito de Portugal) e aproveito para tirar muitas fotografias (outra das minhas paixões). Desde pequena que me interesso pela Meteorologia. Cresci no campo e aprendi a prever o tempo através da sabedoria popular. Infelizmente nunca tirei nenhuma formação na área, pelo que aproveito e vou aprendendo com vocês aqui no Forum.

No trabalho já vêm ter comigo e dizem: "Tu que percebes disto, que tempo vai estar no dia tal?" E lá vou eu ver radar e satélite e previsões em tudo o que é site para lhes dizer. Alguns olham pra mim de lado, mas não me importo. 

Gostava muito de ter uma estação meteorológica mas ainda não tive oportunidade de a comprar. Mas um dia...


----------



## PauloSR (22 Mai 2014 às 10:39)

Boas meteoloucos 

O tópico já não é recente, mas apenas hoje vou intervir... Tenho 29 anos, sou licenciado em Tecnologias de Comunicação e Multimédia, com pós graduação em Ciências da Comunicação- Audiovisual e Multimédia.

Sou amante de caminhadas, de trekking e de montanhismo, com paixão pelo vídeo e pela fotografia. Natureza, paisagens, viagens e meteorologia, são outras das minhas paixões


----------

